# MARATHON NAVIGATOR



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Easier said than done this photograghing watches! After more error than trial I've ended up with this effort







Thank god I was not using 35mm I could have brought a watch for what it might have cost!!

MARATHON3


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SORRY PICTURE IS TO BIG, WILL SEE IF I CAN RESIZE IT

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SEE IF THIS WORKS


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE,

Yes, it does


----------

